# Origin unter Linux insterlieren + Fehler!



## JoJo-Sprint (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade Origin unter Linux mit hilfe von Wine und Playonlinux so installieren.
Ich verwende Wine 2.22 und Playonlinux 4.2.12
Immer wenn denn Origin in der Installation startet kommt immer der Fehler qtwebengineprocess.exe

kennt einer von euch eine Aktuelle Anleitung zum installieren oder weiß wie ich den Fehler umgehen kann?


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Dezember 2017)

Schon alles durchgelesen? WineHQ  - Origin Latest Release


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (14. Dezember 2017)

Ja danke. Hab es geschafft, man muss erst eine auf XP stellen und nach der Installation wieder auf Win7 oder höher


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne deine Hardware nicht aber ich würde dir auch einmal das Thema PCIe Passthrough ans Herz legen


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (20. Dezember 2017)

Da ich einen I5 4670K habe wird das whl nichts, der unterstützt kein VT-d,  aber denke für den Tipp, das ist echt interesant.  
Vieleicht mus da eine Neue CPU her mal schauen


----------

